# How many Mac's have you had in your lifetime? (Home only + parent's machines)



## TommyWillB (Feb 17, 2002)

The poll that asks how many Mac's we all have has me intrigued because the same number of folks who have 2 Mac have more than 5!!!

So I'm thinking that those of you who have more than 5 Mac's have never sold, given away, or in any way ever parted with a Mac.

In short, I think you 5++ folk are pack rats.

So let's start counting how many machines you've had in total... Counting both the machines you have now, as well as the one's you've parted with.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 18, 2002)

I plead the 5th.


----------



## ABassCube (Feb 18, 2002)

8 Macs in my lifetime (including the ones belonging to my brother and parents):

Mac Classic
Performa 636CD
Another Performa 636CD (This one was the first computer I had for myself that I didn't have to share with my parents. Don't know why we got the same model again about 2 years later, LOL).
Beige G3 (266 MHz)
Performa 6360
Blueberry iMac SE (Slot-loading, 400 MHz)
Blueberry iBook (300 MHz)
Graphite iBook SE (FireWire, 466 MHz)
Soon to be 9 computers, as my brother is getting a new LCD iMac VERY soon.

Adam.


----------



## rinse (Feb 18, 2002)

powermac 6100
power mac 7100
performa 6400/180
imac 233
imac 400 dvse
g4 quicksilver 733


----------



## simX (Feb 18, 2002)

 Mac Plus (donated to elementary school)
 Mac IIsi (parents have it stashed in their garage)
 PowerBook 150 (was my dad's, I used it for a bit for fun when I had an iMac, and then gave it to my cousin)
 PowerBook 3400c (my dad's for his elementary school admin job)
 iMac (mine, got it the Saturday they were available -- gave to my bro)
 G4 cube (my current machine, got for birthday as well  )
 iBook (combo 600 MHz -- my mom's current laptop)
 TiBook (combo 667 MHz -- my dad's current laptop)

I've used all of these at one time or another.


----------



## callieX (Feb 18, 2002)

mac plus (moved up from a commodore 64)
IIcx         (had the longest)
7300       (eventually gave to the nephew for college)
G3 wallstreet

Waiting for the G5

This is not counting the four bought by me by my former employer Westinghouse.

Calliex


----------



## voice- (Feb 18, 2002)

Only 3, I'm afraid.

* Performa (75Mhz, 8Mb(now 40Mb), 500Mb, CD-rom)
* iMac (400Mhz, 64Mb(now 512Mb), 15Gb(Now 40Gb), DVD-rom)
* PowerMac G4 Quicksilver (733Mhz, 128Mb(now 640Mb), 40Gb, CD-RW)

And soon to be another addition:
* iMac (800Mhz, 256Mb(yep, it's gonna be expanded), 60Gb, Superdrive)


----------



## kenny (Feb 18, 2002)

It's a little embarrasing, but I have to admit to 19 Macs (so far). Does it make it worse that most of them have names? 

1 iBook (Dual/500)  (iceman) *
1 G4/500  (turlingdrome) *
1 iMac DVSE (Graphite/600)   (marvin) *
1 G3/300 MT  (gossamer)  *
1 iMac (Blueberry/266)     (jellybean)
1 PB/250 (Wallstreet/13.1")  (raven)  *
1 20th Anniversary  Mac (w/ L2 G3/400 upgrade card. Sadly, no MacOSX for it  )  (navi)
1 PowerBook 190 (with a WHOLE 8Megs of RAM!!  )
1 Quadra650 (Runs *BSD, and Apache, DNS, DHCP server.)   (nologic)
1 Quadra950   (bubbagump)
1 Quadra610
1 Performa 638CD
2 CI's
1 LCII
1 LCIII
2 SEs
1 Mac128 (no longer boots...)

(* == currently in use)

So Tommy's theory is right.. more than 5 == packrat. It's been one of those long-standing, "when I get some free time" projects to either photograph them and get them up on eBay or give them away, or whatever (anyone wanna buy an old mac? cheap?  ), but many of these Macs just live in my upstairs closet and have done for years... pathetic, isn't it?


----------



## sheepguy42 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Performa 631CD:* This was my first Mac, bought by my mom. It's CD drive now works once in a blue moon, and when it did work more often the System CD would 1/2 the time be unreadable for a still unknown reason. I think the SCSI is shot to hell, and that is why the CD drive no longer works.
*Centris 610:* This was free from my High School, as the tech guy there declared it obsolete and was going to throw it away. Using this, the performa, and the Appletalk foneNET thingies that used to link the Macs at school I had my first networking experience. After that, I would browse online on my *ick* 14k modem on the performa while playing EV on the Centris as pages loaded... 
*Mac SE:* same deal as the Centris, but I never really used it, still have it though  
*THE CUBE:[/] First one I bought myself, the education deal where for $2k you got the Cube and the 17" CRT Studio Display. I love it, you can read specs in my sig!*


----------



## tismey (Feb 19, 2002)

...including the ones that my Mum had but not including the borrowed Plus I started on.

Classic 2 (mine)
Powerbook 160 (mine)
Performa 450 (Mum's, then mine briefy before selling it to buy...)
Powerbook 1400cs (mine)
Powerbook 170 (ex-girlfriend's, now mine)
Powerbook G4 (mine)
Performa 8-something (mum's)

Mum has just taken delivery of an iMac G4. I'm jealous...


----------



## Jadey (Feb 19, 2002)

I voted +15. I don't think I could remember all of the model numbers. The oldest Mac I still own: Black & White Classic. It still runs too - has an amazing uptime right now of several months


----------



## scruffy (Feb 19, 2002)

The first two belong(ed) to my mom, the last is my own.  These are just home computers, don't count my mom's two (to my memory) work computers.  Also doesn't count my dad's Apple ][e before that. 

Classic, still in the basement, still boots
Powerbook 5300 (the one they recalled), very dead and dismantled for the hard drive
B/W G3, still very much alive and occupying obscene amounts of desk space


----------



## funkyoucrew (Feb 19, 2002)

Macintosh LC (16 mhz / 4 mb ram / 40 mb hd / 12" rgb monitor)
Macintosh LC475 (25 mhz / 10 mb ram / 80 mb hd / 14" rgb monitor)
Macintosh Quadra 800 (33 mhz / 24 mb ram / 1 gb hd / 16" rgb monitor)
PowerMacintosh 9600 (300 mhz / 128 mb ram / 4 gb hd / 19" lacie monitor)
PowerMac G4 Cube (450 mhz / 640 mb ram / 20 gb hd / 17" studio display)
just purchased: beige Macintosh Plus (8 mhz / 1 mb ram / no hd / 9" b&w monitor)

no Macs but still Apple computers I have: 
Apple //c
Apple ][+


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 19, 2002)

Mac Plus
Mac II
7500/100
G4/400


----------



## fryke (Feb 19, 2002)

PowerBook 150
PowerBook 180c
PowerBook 520c
Performa 630
Macintosh Classic II
Macintosh Colour Classic
PowerBook 190
Macintosh LC 475
PowerMacintosh 8200/120
(eMate 300)
PowerBook 5300ce
PowerMacintosh 9500/200
iBook 300 (blueberry)
PowerBook G4/500

Yes, I've spent too much money in my early career until I found the PowerBook I always wanted, the G4.


----------



## iMan (Feb 20, 2002)

ok...

-Plus
-SE30
-LCII vx
-performa 5260
-Powerbook 520c
-iMac DVD
-PowerBook G3 Lombard

Now I'm waiting for the G5....

then I'll buy myself a new mac


----------



## EmAn (Feb 21, 2002)

4 for me...

Performa 6115
iMac 266
iMac 333
iBook 500 DVD


----------



## vitaboy (Feb 22, 2002)

4 for me

Mac Plus
Performa 475
PowerBook Duo
Titanium PowerBook G4/400

Of these, the plus lasted a long time (more than 4 years). Hard to believe that the MacOS and the program actually fit on an 800 KB floppy back then


----------



## kilowatt (Feb 22, 2002)

I'll have to make the list and then count 

first mac: Macintosh SE. 2megs of ram (I upgraded) and a 20meg scsi.

Then we got the PowerBook 520c. This was color, mind you. I brought it to school, and all the kids called me the 'rich kid' from then on because they had never seen a laptop with this level of 'graphics'.

Performa 636cd. I think we paid like $2500 for it  LOL those were the days! I've since put 36 megs of ram in it, system 8.0, and the cpu from an upgraded Centris - now it has built in FPU!

Well, the performa got old after a bit. But I still have it, it now runs debian linux (if anyone else out there wants linux running on their mac, I'd be happy to walk them through it - its very fun). The performa was the first computer I had a *real* internet experiance on. Yeah, I'd used mosaic and stuff on my dad's computer, and in the late 80's I was online doing WASIS and stuff on my dad's C64, but on this computer I developed a web page! Ya baby ya! Netscape 3.03 GOLD EDITION  All the graphics were done with ColorIt! 

Alas, that computer just didn't cut it for the big apps, so in 1998 (or maybe it was Christmas '97) I got a Beige G3 266. Wow it blew my mind. I completely skipped the power mac (601, 602, 603, 604 line). From 33mhz 68040 to 266mhz G3. I was rocking.

But that got old as soon as osx came out. so about 6 months ago me and my dad went to store.apple.com and ordered this QuickSilver g4 733. Wow its pretty sweeeet. 


I have my eye on that dual ghz 

btw, at my dad's work (genetic research), he has TONS of macs. When your computer budget is +1 million each year, you tend to say "the heck with PC's" 


Sorry for the troll.... guess the memories had to come out!


----------



## senne (Feb 23, 2002)

5 apples

2 older macs... one is an SC i think, a really old one, pretty cool
Performa 6400/200
iBook Blueberry 300mhz
iMac 700 Special edition


----------



## swizcore (Feb 23, 2002)

4 Total. All mine. No one else in my family gives a rats ass about technology.

1.Apple II
2.PowerMac 9600/200 (Kansas)
3.Dual G4 500 (Sawtooth)
4.iMac TFT (Codename?)


----------



## Pascal (Feb 23, 2002)

Macintosh (the _original_ 128 K Mac)
Macintosh Plus
Macintosh IIsi
PowerMacintosh G3 (beige, desktop, 266 MHz)
iBook (white, 500 MHz)


----------



## satanicpoptart (Feb 23, 2002)

apple 2 se
7450
8500
and a dual 500 G4 768 ram  30 gig hard drive dvd cd-rw 16 studio display zip 100 mac os x.1.3


----------



## CloudNine (Feb 24, 2002)

- Power Macintosh 6100/60
- Power Macintosh 9600/350

Yes yes, I am a young breed...


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CloudNine _
> *Yes yes, I am a young breed... *


Does that mean you'll never grow old?


----------



## vm.mayer (Feb 27, 2002)

Apple ][e   <--- can I count this... (not a mac, but still apple)

SE
IIsi
Centris 650
UMAX C600  <--- does this count for the vote?
Blue/White G3
Titanium G4


----------



## theCaptain (Feb 27, 2002)

I voted 6-8

Apple Mac 512k-given to me by my uncle, havent really used it that much.

Apple IIgs-not really a Mac but I ran System 6 on it

Apple Mac Performa 638-actually a pretty nice system, I ran all the way up to OS 8.1 on it, ocassionally still used it.  Its only fault was that its 68040 lacked an FPU.

Apple Mac Performa 6220-Pretty slow system, but I love the sound this sound this thing makes when I turn it on.  My favorite tone by far.  A friend gave me this system, and I am using it as a server running 0S 9.1 surprisingly, although it is very very slow.

iMac DV SE 400-  A Great machine, a fanstastic system, I use it daily, running OS X.   I will delete OS 9 off this system very soon.

iBook 500 Dual USB CD-RW- Another fantastic system, This machine is great.  I use it all the time.  Running OS X.

iMac G4 800mhz Superdrive-   By Far the best thing I have ever owned.  Their are not enough words to describe how great this system is.  This Machine is the best thing to come from Apple ever.  Utterly Fantastic.  Running OS X.


----------



## Gig' (Mar 15, 2005)

Macintosh SE 30 (in 1991)
LC 475 (in 1994)
Performa 6200 (in 1997)
iMac DV SE (in 2001)
iMac G5 17" (since 2004)


----------



## senne (Mar 15, 2005)

oh, apple history... 9 apples then.

Macintosh 128k
Mac SE
Macintosh LC
Power Macintosh 6500
iMac G3 Bondi Blue
iMac G3 Graphite
eMac
iMac G4
iMac G5


----------



## RacerX (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, currently this is how my count stands:Macintosh SE
Macintosh SE/30
Macintosh IIcx *
Macintosh IIci *
Macintosh LCII *
Macintosh Quadra 700 ** (A/UX 3.0.1)
Macintosh Quadra 900 *
Macintosh Quadra 950 ** (Mac OS 8.1)
Power Macintosh 7100 *
Power Macintosh 7500 ** (Rhapsody 5.6)
Power Macintosh 8100 ** (Mac OS 8.6)
Power Macintosh 8500 *
Power Macintosh 8500 *
iMac 350 ** (Mac OS X v10.2)
iMac DV 400 *
PowerBook Duo 230
PowerBook Duo 270c
PowerBook Duo 280 *
PowerBook Duo 280c
PowerBook Duo 2300c ** (Mac OS 8.6)
PowerBook G3 (Wallstreet) ** (Mac OS X v10.2)​
_*  denotes system I still have
** denotes system still in active use_


----------



## Go3iverson (Mar 15, 2005)

1.  Mac Performa
2.  Mac Performa 180
3.  PowerMac G3 400MHz
4.  iMac G3 500MHz
5.  iMac G3 600MHz
6.  PowerMac G4 867MHz
7.  PowerMac G4 533MHz
8.  PowerBook G4 15" 1GHz
9.  iMac G4 1GHz
10.  PowerBook G4 15" 1.25GHz
11. iMac G5 20" 1.8GHz G5
12.  PowerMac G5 Dual 1.8GHz (8 DIMMs)
13.  PowerBook G4 17" 1.67GHz

Ooops!  Forgot my old iBook!   I was trying to do that in order, but I'm not renumbering! 

14.  iBook G3 500MHz Combo


----------



## Decado (Mar 15, 2005)

13.

I guess this is largely my fathers fault:

1) Apple II
2) Mac plus
3) Quadra 950 AV (later we added a 66 mhz powermac card to it)
4) Powerbook duo 230
5) Powerbook dua 270c (with DuoDock, both flavours)
6) Powermac 7100 (the first really good looking computer)
7) Powerbook G3 (wallstreet)
8) Another powerbook G3
9) iMac dv (my mother bought this for herself)
10) Powerbook G4 15' titan (My father bought this for himself)
11) eMac 700 mhz (i bought this for myself. later sold it to my sister)

moved to my own apartment

12) powerbook G4 12' 1.33ghz
13) iBook 12' 1.2ghz (my girlfriend, and flatmate, bought this)


----------



## texanpenguin (Mar 15, 2005)

Macintosh Plus (Still have, still works)
Mac Classic (Sold)
Mac Classic (We had two)
Mac Performa 250 (Still have, still works like a trooper)
Mac LC (Still have, needs a working monitor)
PowerBook 100 (Sold)
PowerBook 140 (Still have, don't use much)
PowerMacintosh 5500 (briefly)

[Large gap in time here, I know but my dad was using the PowerBook 190 until last year, when his school bought him a clamshell iBook]

Clamshell iBook (Dad's current laptop)
iMac G3 350 (Dad's current computer)
iMac G3 350 (My current server/Mum's computer)
PowerBook G3 Wallstreet (broken screen now, since my brother stepped on it )
PowerBook G4 Aluminium (My current machine)


The thing I always found most impressive was how much use my dad was able to squeeze out of a PowerBook 140. It's so amazingly old nowadays, yet he was using it as his primary machine, quite happily, until he got the Clamshell and iMac. Sometimes it's just fun to plug the machines in and see the old things whirring away.

The Performa 250 was my brother's when I had the LC (both were colour, both had HDDs. The Performa had a smaller screen, and could render far more colours, but otherwise, quite similar). I remember at the age of 7 networking the two. That's just incredible to me.


----------



## TimR (Mar 15, 2005)

My then girlfriend and now wife got me hooked on Macs. I couldn't even find the power switch on her IIvi but overnight became a computer geek. But the poll said how many have I owned so here go:

6400/180 Performa (added hard drive where zip went)
G3/350 (overclocked, extra hard drive, zip and 17" studio display)
G4 Quicksilver 733, now 933 Apple processor, Radeon 9000 128Mb, 1.12 GB RAM, 2x120GB 7200rpm plus external 160GB, LG GSA-4163B burner, zip, cooling mods, 17" digital LCD...

Apple, I've got the cash and want a G5, update the Powermacs already!!!!!!   

Later
Tim


----------



## Chris Knight (Mar 15, 2005)

3:

Quadra 630
Power Tower 180 clone
Sawtooth 400Mhz, my current machine.

Next will be a G5 tower of some sort, depending on what Apple makes in the next 3 months.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 16, 2005)

In order of acquisition...

Apple IIc - First Apple ever.  Used to practice BASIC programming when I was a kid in the 80s. 
Performa 6220CD - First Power Mac, but a disappointment of a machine. 
Quadra 650 - Great 68K Mac I acquired for free 2 yrs ago.  Currently hosting my homepage with MacHTTP.
Performa 6300 - Given to me from a friend.  Seems as though this was a Performa 631CD with a 6300 logic board (case still has 631CD name, but Sys Profiler said 6300).  Talk about luck!  Given to a friend to tinker with.
StarMax 4000 MT - Cool PPC Mac clone tower from Motorola.  Running Debian "sarge."  Traded a PC for this one.
PowerBook Duo 230 - Neat little 68030 notebook I just got from a friend who was going to send it to the dumpster after getting a PowerBook G4.  Still deciding whether to keep it. 

Hopefully I can add one more when I have enough cash.  And this will be a new one.


----------



## Jeffo (Mar 16, 2005)

I, personally, have had 22, but that does NOT include the computers my parents had when i was too young to buy one myself.  it also does not include the PCs i have had.


----------



## Cat (Mar 16, 2005)

* Graphite iBook SE G3@366MHz
* 12" PowerBook G4@867MHz 
* 15" PowerBook G4@1.33GHz

And some older machines: a Macintosh Classic and an LC II (with an a4 screen).


----------



## fryke (Mar 16, 2005)

Since my first post in this thread, I've also had an iBook 12" G3/800 (now my gf's), the PowerBook 15" G4/1.33 and the iBook 12" G4/1.2. Which'd put me into the >15 category now. But I can't change my answer from 10-15 to that, of course.


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 16, 2005)

1: Performa 6200CD
2: iMac DV+
3: G3 Yosemite
4: iBook G3 dual USB
5: iMac G5 1.8 ghz


----------



## fleur-de-lis (Mar 16, 2005)

My family computers:

1. Performa 580CD
2. G3 iMac (Bondi-Blue 233MHz)
3. G3 iMac (Graphite 600MHz)

My first computer:
Dual 2.5GHz PowerMac G5 + 20" Display

The Performa brings back memories: 8MB of RAM, 500MB HD, OS 7 or something, but it still crashed less than the crappy Bondi-Blue iMac.  I hated that old iMac.

The Graphite iMac still runs OS X really well though.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 17, 2005)

uh... 1! look at my sig. folks...

oh! and my brother has a 450mhz G4 with panther now and 768mb ram (i think). it's got a 17" crt Studio display (clear acrylic)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 17, 2005)

3 here.
I started with the ibook G3 600 in 2002. In 2003 I bought myself a tibook 1ghz while my brother got his hands on a alubook G4 867mhz.
My next macs will definitely be a G5 powerbook and a Mac mini.


----------



## djscott (Mar 17, 2005)

128k Mac
Mac SE
LC III
PowerMac 6100/60
Performa 6400/180
PowerMac G3 266 DT (Beige)
Gigabit Ethernet DP 500 (Current Mac upgraded with OWC Mercury 1 GHz processor)
Mac IIci (just got it this month for free)


----------



## Ifrit (Mar 18, 2005)

Around 2002 I got my first mac - a Blueberry ibook G3 300Mhz. Bought it cheap (used) from a doctor at our university. After my first experience with OSX I sold this machine. 800x600 resolution wasn't enough.
I even made a little profit on ebay.

I spend the money towards the purchase of an ibook G3 700MHz (in Winter 2002/2003)

Yesterday I bought a mac mini which primary purpose is to act as server and as platform to run Apple's video editing SW.


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 21, 2005)

Suddently a few "historical" posting are being revived... Makes me realize I've been hanging around this place... 

Thanks for the trip down memory lane Gig'. 

I just realized I started this thread but never answered my own questions... So here goes:

While I used both Apple ]['s and even a Lisa in Jr. high, I got a Kaypro DOS machine when I went to college. I first started using Mac's when I found our school's computer lab my Junior year... I think they were all Plus's.

1) My first mac was a 7200... (Piece of crap... Should have got the 7500.  )
2) My second machine was a B&W G3... which I ran many OS's including the public beta of OS X
3) Somewhere near OS X 10.1 I finally got my current QuickSilver G4

So in almost 15 years I've only had 3 machines...

Seems like I'm way behind the curve here... Maybe it's time to start upgrading more often?


----------



## Gig' (Mar 22, 2005)

TommyWillB said:
			
		

> Suddently a few "historical" posting are being revived... Makes me realize I've been hanging around this place...
> 
> Thanks for the trip down memory lane Gig'.



You are welcome, it was a pleasure sharing good ol' days


----------



## Damrod (Mar 22, 2005)

Wow, just realised that it were about eight macs in the environment  

1) Mac Classic monochrome
2) Mac Classic color
3) Mac LC
4) Performa 630
5) Performa 5200
6) iMac bondi blue
7) Power Mac G3 gray desktop
8) Power mac G4 MDD

How time flys by... From my first thought I was around three or four machines...


----------



## dedhedtek (Mar 22, 2005)

i have a realy short list:
mac mini 1.25 ghz
mac se with superdrive
other than that ive only worked on other peoples macs and my highschools mac lab


----------



## pds (Mar 22, 2005)

Apple][ e (no one ever said it doesn't count)

Powerbook 145 (upgraded to a 170 or something like that - Count for 2?)
LC II with Radium tilt screen page white a4 monitor (bought it from the office)
Powerbook 1400 c 117  (discontinued the day after I bought it.  )
Powerbook 1400 cs 166 (broken - bought it for parts)
Performa 6500 - 250 (sweet machine - loved the startup chime through that big ol' echo box)
6100 pizza box (inherited from the office - but it's dead now, stashed under the bed)
2 X LC III (with ethernet cards in the PDS slot, both still work as a typewriters)
iMac Rev C
Clamshell iBook 300 - (loved typing on it)
G3 iBook 700 14 inch (logic board failed just before Apple extended the warrantee)
G3 iBook 800 (it was cheaper than fixing the 14 inch)
eMac 700 (traded-in for the mini)
Mac Mini 1.42 

So I'll count the ][ e and the 170 upgrade to get me into the over 15 group


----------



## chevy (Mar 22, 2005)

1) Plus of my parents (I had a 1977' Apple II at that time) - 1986 ?
2) My own Plus - 1988
3) LC II - 1992
4) 7200 - 1995
5) B&W - 1999
6) iMac G4 - 2003


----------



## fryke (Mar 22, 2005)

I like how "Macintosh SE with SuperDrive" (ca. 1988?) might raise some eyebrows.  ... Just a little explanation for the raised eyebrows: A SuperDrive back then was a floppy drive capable of reading/writing both DOS- and Mac-formatted 3.5" (and both SD/HD) disks. Although you probably _can_ theoretically hook up a DVD-burner to such an old Mac through SCSI, I don't expect anyone actually doing it successfully.


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 25, 2005)

I thout it was called a Super Disk... not a Super Drive?!?


----------



## RacerX (Mar 25, 2005)

They were called SuperDrives, and SE's with them had the FDHD logo on them. Also they were offered as upgrades (along with PMMUs) for the Macintosh II.

All the later systems came with them as standard equipment and they quickly lost their "super" name.


----------



## fryke (Mar 25, 2005)

Actually, the name SuperDrive was kept in the documentation (those 2-sided product pages) for quite a while... I can't find those PDFs right now, but the Quadra 840av's developer notes PDF mentions in the feature summary of the computer: "New floppy disk support. A new controller for the built-in Apple SuperDrive disk drive is based upon Industry Standard 765, supporting both Apples Group Code Recording (GCR) format and DOS-compatible Modified Frequency Modulation (MFM) format."

So the name was used until at least the last round of 68K Macs.


----------



## fryke (Mar 25, 2005)

And the original G3 PowerMacs' developer notes PDF mentions: "Floppy disk: one internal 1.4 MB GCR/MFM SuperDrive."


----------



## RacerX (Mar 25, 2005)

I guess I just didn't remember it being actively attached to any of the other systems like with the SE and II.


----------



## podmate (Mar 25, 2005)

Apple ][ -- didn't count this one but I still have it
B&W 350 -- sold on ebay
Cube 450 -- sold on ebay
DP 533 -- sold on ebay
QS 733 --  logic board died, sold on ebay
MDD DP 867 -- sold on ebay
Mini 1.42 -- on my desk and going nowhere soon


----------



## gerbick (Mar 26, 2005)

let's see...
1 - Apple IIgs
1 - (dual usb) white iBook
3 - G4 Cubes
So 5 in total.


----------



## Glass (Mar 31, 2005)

Only for 12 months have I found apple; I'm so happy now!  but even in that short time I can say 4.

1. iBook G4 14.1/1.07/512/60/Super Drive  (my own personal delight)
2. iMac G4 17/1.25/256/80/SuperDrive  (got my dad hooked right in)
3. eMac G4 1.25/256/80/SuperDrive  (mom quickly followed)
4. iMac G5 1.6/256/80/Combo         (Damn my sister and waiting for the G5; haha)


----------



## Carlo (Mar 31, 2005)

First mac was a sawtooth g5 450.. but since then I have brought everyone in my family a mac. hehe

I have

1. PowerMac g5 Dual 1.8
2. PowerMac g4 450 (my first mac.. aww) I now use this as my server / test mac
3. PowerMac g4 450 - I picked it up recently cheap and set it up for my sister.
4. imac g3 500 - for mum. The problem is the video inverter died.
5. imac g3 450 - for mum to replace the dead one
6. image g3 266 with g3 500 upgrade card - for my little sister
7. Mac Classic II - picked it up for $15 dollars for St Vincent de Paul society
8. image g4 400 - Was the first mac I got for my sister, but recently sold it to a friend who had a good use for it.


I love my macs.


----------



## chadwick (Mar 31, 2005)

I've had 4 total. I bought my first right when OS X came out, a Blueberry G3 iMac. That didn't last long (too slow). A year ago I bought an 12" iBook G4, and a few months ago I bought a Mac mini and then a 17" PowerBook G4. More to follow, I hope!


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't know if I posted this earlier, and I'm just too lazy to check.

I recently acquired a PowerBook Duo 230.  Runs nice, but the batteries are shot.  I found a place that makes batteries for this notebook, but for 60 bucks a battery I would rather hold off.  The kids can use it to play some old games like Snood, Mac Tuberling, and others.


----------



## garymum4d (Apr 6, 2005)

Macintoch IIci
Macintosh LC 475
Powerbook 150
Performa 5200
iMac DVSE 400
iBook DVSE Graphite 466
iBook Graphite 400
Powerbook G4/1Ghz
iMac G5 20"
Mac Mini 1.25
G5 Dual 2.5 (Work)

2 x 1st Gen iPods (5gig) - Me / My son
1 x 2nd Gen iPod (10 Gig) - My wife
1 x 2nd Gen iPod (20 Gig)  -  My son's second (first was smashed)
1 x 4th Gen iPod photo (40 Gig) -  My son's third (sold the second)
1 x iPod Shuffle (1 Gig) -  My wife's second


----------



## Clivey (Apr 6, 2005)

Feeling old   
Mac Classic (in the loft)
Mac SE (err can't remember)
LCIII (stolen)
9600 (over there ----> and should really be in the bin)
8100 (an old rip now Mums letter writing device)
G4 Dual 800 (now a test server)
G5 iMac 17" (workhorse)
MacMini - (TV, Pic printer and email for the 'bird')

oh and a second gen iPod - slightly busted but largely works.

and still wobbling 'tween     and


----------



## Aeronyth (Apr 7, 2005)

Would someone mind explaining to me the point of the Performa line?  .. Being that they all seem to be the same as another mac series (Power Macintosh)?

And secondly, how/what exactly do you use a computer as your "server"?  What is it serving?


----------



## garymum4d (Apr 7, 2005)

Aeronyth said:
			
		

> Would someone mind explaining to me the point of the Performa line?  .. Being that they all seem to be the same as another mac series (Power Macintosh)?
> 
> And secondly, how/what exactly do you use a computer as your "server"?  What is it serving?




The Performa range was a cheaper low end spec. Much like the iMac is now. In fact the performa 5200 was an all in one unit with stereo speakes and 15" monitor built in just like th iMac

What do you think a server is for?? I use my Mac Server as:
1. a file server
2. a mail server
3. a web server
4. a webdav server
5. a DCHP server

and so on......


----------



## Aeronyth (Apr 7, 2005)

Right...I guess I just don't understand why people need their own server for things..unless you're like running a business or something..

I don't get it.. mail server? mail.comcast.net
web server?  for what?
file server?  my hard drive??


----------



## Clivey (Apr 7, 2005)

Server - home use? Probably not... unless you enjoy the technology... Some do you know 
As for me it's safe way of replicating what I have at work and I can break it to my hearts content; 'cos they don't get the importance of being able to 'learn' away from a live system.


----------



## binaryDigit (Apr 7, 2005)

Lisa (non twiggy  )
MacXL
Macintosh (the original)
Fat Mac (original upgraded to 512k)
Mac 128 (renamed after the Mac 512 was released)
Mac 512
Mac Plus
Mac SE
Mac SE30
Mac Classic
Mac Classic II
Mac Color Classic II (no CCI)
Mac Portable
Mac II
Mac IIcx
Mac IIx
Mac IIfx
Mac IIvx
Powerbook 100
Powerbook 180
Powerbook Duo 210
Powerbook Duo 230
Powerbook Duo 280
Powerbook Dup 280c
Mac LC
Mac LCII
Mac Quadra 650 (could be a Centris, can't remember)
iMac (gray, 400mhz G3 I think)
Powerbook G3 (Pismo)

Lots of parts (external serial hd's, etc ), lots of mulitples (don't even ask how many "classic" Macs I have in total, ugh), a few sundry clones (Outbound portable being the most notable), and all manner of misc items (anyone remember the MacCharlie  ).  BTW, these are all systems I currrently have.  Guess you could say I'm a bit of a packrat (my wife has a harsher term that I'll not repeat here).


----------



## Clivey (Apr 7, 2005)

Strewth, that's nearly ALL of 'em isn't it? How big's the room it's in?


----------



## peterd (Apr 7, 2005)

too many, or not enough...
I was so impressed with my neighbor's Mac 512K that I went down to buy one the next day.  When I brought it home, he complained because mine was different.  I didn't know the difference at the time, but I had a Mac Plus.
then came the following:
Mac SE
Mac SE30
Mac IICX
Mac IIFX
Performa 630
Mac IIsi
Mac IIci
Mac II
LC
LCII
LCIII
LC 475
LC 575
LC 580
Centris 610
Centris 660 AV
Quadra 800
Quadra 840 AV
PM 6100
PM 6100 DOS
PM 7100
PM 7200
PM 6300
Performa 6230
PowerBook 100
PowerBook 160
PowerBook 165c
PowerBook 3400c
PB Duo 230
PB 520
PB 520C
PB 540C
Radius 81/110
Umax 600 MT
PowerMac 8100
PowerMac 8600
PowerMac G3 233 DT
PowerMac G3 MT B&W
iMac 233
iMac 600
iMac G4 800
iBook Clamshell (lime)
iBook 500
iBook 700
iBook 800
iBook 933
PowerMac G4 933
PowerBook G3/500
G4 Mac Mini
Newton 100
Newton 110
Apple QuickTake camera
iPod
G5 Imac.
Plus a few more odds and ends.
I used to think I had to have the latest and greatest but then realized
He who dies with the most Macs wins.

Actually, of all the Macs that have sat on my desk at home, I think the sweetest one of all is the G5 iMac 1.25.   Apple got it right with that one.
Today, I'm wearing my black Apple turtleneck and blue jeans.
Is this an obsession?  I confess, I'm guilty.


----------



## Clivey (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok, I was wrong - you win!
I hope Mr Jobs is grateful


----------



## chevy (Apr 7, 2005)

That's 50 Macs in 20 years ?!? Do you eat these ?


----------



## Gig' (Apr 11, 2005)

Holly Molly 
looks like the left scale of the poll (x or y axis  ) should take into account to the Mac cannibals


----------



## ssvfireman (Apr 11, 2005)

Plus
IISi
7600?
G3 B\W
G5
I use a PC at work and hate every minute of it.  The world would be a much better place if it ran on a MAC!


----------



## drunkmac (Apr 11, 2005)

Mac Plus
iBook original snow white 637mhz combo drive edition
Powerbook 12" G4 1ghz
Powermac G3 B&W
iPod Mini Lime & Airport Extreme base station if they count


----------



## RGrphc2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Only 2 Mac's owned...hopefully soon i want to add a 1.25Ghz Mac Mini or a Dual 2.0GHz G5 :ha: to the lineup... 

Original iMac Bondi-Blue G3
PowerBook G4 1Ghz Rev. B       Can't imagine life without it


----------



## Canada-Man (Apr 16, 2005)

Macintosh Classic 7 MHz? 4 MB RAM System 7 (Parents) - Was given to the salvation army.
Macintosh Performa 5215: 75MHz 40 MB RAM Mac OS 8.1(Parents)
PowerBook 5300cs 100 MHz 64 MB RAM Mac OS 8.1(Mine)
iBook SE (Graphite) 366 MHz 320 MB RAM OS X 10.3 (Mine)
iMac (Flat Panel 700 MHz 768 MB RAM) OS X 10.3 (Mine)


----------

